# Snagged toenail, bleeding - quick help!



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I don't know of theres much I can do now because I've already put her to bed over 20 minutes ago so maybe at this point I just need some reassurance that I did the right thing: 
this evening Dandelion was playing around on my keyboard and she got her foot stuck in one of the keys. She got it out after a few squeals but it began bleeding.  A few tiny drops of blood were shed I was,and still am, very worried.  My whole family tried to comfort me that it's like a human cutting a nail, but they don't know much about birds so here I am talking to you guys. 
Anyway, I immediately applied cornstarch and the quick stopped bleeding. She kind of avoided resting her weight on it though and tucked it in her feathers (she did use it a little). I monitored her for awhile and then, since it was past her bedtime, I put her in her cage. She acted normal by preening, playing with toys, and a few chirps here and there. Moments passed of her doing her "thing" and she snagged her toenail a little more, causing it to bleed on her water dish and perches. I took her straight out and applied more cornstarch; though this time I carefully clipped off the excess that had snagged, being cautious around the quick. I also kept her out longer so I could watch her closer. It hadn't bled since then so I put her to bed where she is now. 
I'm worried it will start up again during the night, or will it heal soon? Please any suggestions and maybe some confirmations that I did what was right....


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry, I don't want to be pushy but I'm worried. Did I do the right thing?  I keep you updated when I check it in the morning. Please read the thread and give me any advice. Thank you in advance. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am certainly not an expert but it sounds like you did exactly what you should have in applying the cornstarch to stop the bleeding. I am glad you kept an eye on it and re-applied. Hopefully she will stay still for the night and let it heal some!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I think you did the right thing as well. If she keeps re-injuring the toe, you will probably want to take her to the Vet. Also, she may need to be placed in a smaller cage where she can move around less that we refer to as a hospital cage or re-hab cage. 

There have been other posters with the same experience on here. Do a search on keyboard and toe nail and you can probably find the advice given. Another forum member had a great suggestion for people. To use those clear plastic covers on the keyboards so that you can still see the keys, push them, but nothing can get in. It will also save on other dust and particles getting into your computer. 

Keep us updated.. hope everything is alright!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

How is little one doing today? How is the sore?


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

She is doing wonderfully. That crisis was the beginning of being a bird owner so why not start now, eh? Her toenail has stopped bleeding, luckily. I was at first worried about her bleeding in the night. I saw no blood when she woke up this morning and none throughout the day. Luckily, it has not started up again. I think you could say it has scabbed over. I even think having a sore foot made her be introduced to actually resting on the soft rope perch I have in there. She mainly just liked to sit on the rim of her food dish but since that wouldn't comfortable, she got around the cage a little more. She's now been here for a week and a half. I think she'll be just fine! Thank you all for your comforting, reassuring posts.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Well this is good to hear.  How is the sore though? The bleeding stopping is a great thing.. but you also need to keep an eye on the sore area and make sure no infection sets in. Keep a close eye on it. You said it scabbed over.. just watch it. Being a bird, as well as any other animal.. it is hard to make sure they keep the area clean. And with the claw/talon... they use it so much and cages can get dirty so fast.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

This happened to my bird when I was on vacation. My mother was watching him and when I came home I noticed that his toe was bruised and some dried blood was on it. He wasn't putting weight on it for at least 3 days. I took him to the vet the day after I got home and she said his toenail must have gotten snagged on something and she told me to give him some metacam (luckily I had some left over from my dogs) and some cream for the toe to reduce swelling and to keep it clean. I probably didn't need to take him to the vet but I was so worried. I think he got it stuck on his rope perch (its the Birdie brush one) because his nails were really long. This was Jan 1 and he still has a mark on his nail from it but he's fine


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Sore? She just cut a bit off her toenail. Yes, I keep an eye on it always, and will do 'til it heals. My dad last night offered putting rubbing alcohol on it to disinfect it but I wasn't sure if that was safe for birds so I didn't do it. I don't know if it help much now. So if that wasn't safe, what would be good to sanitize it if needed. I think it looks healthy. No abnormalities from looking at it.


----------

